# "Braun Manulux" found in shed!



## Paladin (May 19, 2012)

The wife and I were picking up some power tools from her Dad's shed, and he handed me an unusual light. Then while watching "Wartime in Winter" (or maybe Winter in Wartime?) a young man was shown using the same light. *The Braun Manulux dates from around 1941*, takes no batteries, and is a dynamo type generator feeding an incandescent lamp.

A quick google will yield photos. I tried a site search and did not get any Candlepower hits.

Paladin


----------



## PCC (May 20, 2012)

Wow, that almost looks like one of those things that you use to increase your grip strength. That's pretty cool. Does it still work? It would make a great emergency light because it doesn't need batteries.


----------



## tobrien (May 20, 2012)

very cool


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 20, 2012)

Hi Paladin, 

That's one of the best ''finds'' I've ever seen on CPF. I would have liked to see the look on your face when your father-in-law handed it to you. :wow:

I found this headlamp in a friends garage I was cleaning out. It was sold to her husband in 1971. 

~ Chance


----------



## __philippe (Aug 21, 2013)

Paladin said:


> ...I tried a site search and did not get any Candlepower hits...


No hits yesteryear, but there are nowadays...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Flashlights&p=4266191&viewfull=1#post4266191

Cheers,

__philippe


----------

